# CJ's Lounge



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a place for me to drop anything and everything. Join in if you'd like. Welcome to *CJ's Lounge*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I edited ROIDS' post in a thread but then thought better of it. It was just a joke, but joke's aren't always funny. 




ROID said:


> I have nothing to do for 6 more weeks except post on  this board all day long.
> 
> *Daffodil!*
> 
> ...



Watching "Color of Night" now.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 2, 2010)

Roids is a tool


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

_Reeeeeeally?_



At Gold's now.

Avoiding squats.


----------



## Saney (Jul 2, 2010)

Since this thread is in the Anything Goes section, does that mean I can call you a faggot and get away with it?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)

^Part of the appeal of this section.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR16es_LiaY


----------



## davegmb (Jul 3, 2010)

CJ's lounge, i like the sound of it. Makes me think of a cool, chilled out kind of bar where the music's soft and the atmosphere's relaxed, with lots of beautifull people! I want one lol


----------



## Perdido (Jul 3, 2010)

Where's the strippers?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 3, 2010)

can't help myself..


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> CJ's lounge, i like the sound of it. Makes me think of a cool, chilled out kind of bar where the music's soft and the atmosphere's relaxed, with lots of beautifull people! I want one lol



Google "CJ's Lounge". There are a number of them. 

_No relation._ lol



rahaas said:


> Where's the strippers?



Don't look at me.


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Where's the strippers?


 
Werd!!......Where da white women at


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)

Hold up. _Hold up!_

I found some.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR16es_LiaY


 
I hope that isn't you curt .if it is u hit Non-big


----------



## Curt James (Jul 3, 2010)

Non-big? I'd like to consider myself joe average.

Unfortunately. 

Thaz me _without my head. _

Count yourself lucky. I AM TEH MALE MEDUZA!!!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2010)

We need a round of tequila shots ASAP up here in CJ's Lounge


----------



## Tesla (Jul 3, 2010)

The Lounge is in dire need of some G N R and Arnold..........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlzptZ9wieQ


----------



## FMJ (Jul 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Hold up. _Hold up!_
> 
> I found some.


 
I would totally "Daffodil" a couple of these nuns!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 3, 2010)

Third on the back row has been AP daffodil'd plenty.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> We need a round of tequila shots ASAP up here in CJ's Lounge


 

. . prefer Capt's Cabin personally . . not so many faggy notBig Jews in there eating all the candy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Perdido (Jul 3, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> The Lounge is in dire need of some G N R and Arnold..........



I prefer country music myself






YouTube Video













Now bring on the strippers damit


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2010)

Saw the iPad recently. *Love *this gadget, but how the heck can anyone touch type on that thing? 

Anyone have one?

*Note:* I heard someone say that you _can _attach a regular keyboard to the iPad.


----------



## Mh000 (Jul 4, 2010)

ipad is for mini geek with sisi hands !


----------



## Curt James (Jul 4, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> We need a round of tequila shots ASAP up here in CJ's Lounge















Ponyshow said:


> The Lounge is in dire need of some G N R and Arnold..........










FMJ said:


> I would totally "Daffodil" a couple of these nuns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







TheCapt'n said:


> . . prefer *Capt's Cabin* personally . . not so many faggy notBig Jews in there eating all the candy



I _was _going to name this thread "faggy notBig Jews eating all the candy". It was a coin toss between that and "CJ's Lounge". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rahaas said:


> I prefer country music myself








YouTube Video













Mh000 said:


> ipad is for mini geek with sisi hands !



Maybe, but it sure is pretty. 



Going to see "Knight and Day" in about 30 minutes.






YouTube Video











*Knight and Day (2010)*​


----------



## unclem (Jul 5, 2010)

curt you buying the drinks my friend, if so ill have a jimmywallbangher with a cherry please on the rocks, lol.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2010)

unclem said:


> curt you buying the drinks my friend, if so ill have a *jimmywallbangher with a cherry please on the rocks*, lol.








Izzat _dis?_  Odd looking cherry, I admit. 



AKIRA said:


>



AKIRA apparently has the snack tray covered!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 6, 2010)

Let's get back on topic...this is a weight training website...no?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Let's get back on topic...this is a weight training website...no?


 
DaMayor... you have the best pictures ever!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

don't have strippers that so overdone. have fitness models working out maybe or doing pole routines in classy bikinis.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2010)

^There has to be Jazz.

And artwork by DaMayor!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## sprayherup (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmm this is like the "clean thread". You'll be hearing from our lawyers.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Let's get back on topic...this is a weight training website...no?



Because, hey, this image should appear, like, ten times on each page of this thread.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> Hmm this is like the "clean thread". You'll be hearing from our lawyers.



Anything includes clean, right? 

I'll dirty it up for you. _Yeesh._






There!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2010)

Cool interview. Caught off guard with the Santa outfit. lol

MERRY CHRISTMAS!






YouTube Video


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 7, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> don't have strippers that so overdone. have fitness models working out maybe or doing pole routines in *classy bikinis*.



And by classy she means crotchless, and by bikinis she means chaps.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe you could have a live band night?







YouTube Video


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jul 7, 2010)

This thread needs more nudes. That way I read all the posts.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Cool interview. Caught off guard with the Santa outfit. lol
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> 
> ...



 I dont know if shes hot.  She doesnt look roided...at least hardly at all.  She NEEDS tits.  I cant imagine what those tits look like, but I know id be turned off.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Saw the iPad recently. *Love *this gadget, but how the heck can anyone touch type on that thing?
> 
> Anyone have one?
> 
> *Note:* I heard someone say that you _can _attach a regular keyboard to the iPad.


You can get a Bluetooth keyboard, but I have flintstone fingers and was able to type just fine in landscape mode when I tried out my friends, in fact I was able to type faster using the tap, tap slide method...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not a music guy. Rarely listen to the radio other than the occasional talk radio, a local psychopath with a rant on the commute home. Normally it's books on CD. Just finished a J.D. Robb book, a murder mystery set in a futuristic NYC.

Anyway, I turned on the radio and was listening to FM97. Like most radio stations they play the same songs over and over. _This _is one that's getting a lot of air time. I like it.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm not a music guy. Rarely listen to the  radio other than the occasional talk radio, a local psychopath with a  rant on the commute home. Normally it's books on CD. *Just finished a  J.D. Robb book, a murder mystery set in a futuristic NYC.*



*in Death - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> And by classy she means crotchless, and by bikinis she means chaps.







davegmb said:


> Maybe you could have a live band night?



Works for me. 

What is Metallica doing right now?



DiGiTaL said:


> This thread needs more nudes. That way I read all the posts.










YouTube Video











_Close enough?_ Use your imagination! 



AKIRA said:


> I dont know if shes hot.  She doesnt look roided...at least hardly at all.  *She NEEDS tits.*  I cant imagine what those tits look like, but I know id be turned off.



C'mon, man, no appreciation for the...

IBTC?



maniclion said:


> You can get a *Bluetooth *keyboard, but I have flintstone fingers and was able to type just fine in *landscape mode* when I tried out my friends, in fact I was able to type faster using the *tap, tap slide method...*



I'm going to have to Google _all _the frakin boldfaced words.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 8, 2010)

maniclion said:


> You can get a Bluetooth keyboard, but I have flintstone fingers and was able to type just fine in landscape mode when I tried out my friends, in fact I was able to type faster using the tap, tap slide method...



it's like a giant iphone, looks easy to type on.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2010)

Bikini video was a good call


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2010)

I think you need to hold interviews for bar staff, this one looks like she can pull a pint and she's got the uniform spot on too


----------



## Curt James (Jul 8, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> it's like a giant iphone, looks easy to type on.



Do you touch type? I guess it's no worse than texting.

But a standard keyboard has those bumps on the f and j key. Your fingers are seated and you can type a lot faster without looking at the keyboard.

I couldn't tell jack as I typed on that "touch screen". It's a smooth surface!

Just not used to it, I suppose. Those ridges or the feel of the individual keys makes a difference for me.

Dave, haHA! I Googled "bikini babes".


----------



## Curt James (Jul 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I think you need to hold interviews for bar staff, this one looks like she can pull a pint and she's got the uniform spot on too



She's HIRED!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 8, 2010)

^ yeah i've had an iphone since it came out. i do the exact opposite i look at the keys and not the screen, i know if i make a mistake by watching my fingers. Different strokes for different folks. I also do more of a ariel home keys stance. It's kinda funny if i think about it.

edit: i also used to play a lot of video games so i think that helps with hitting the right keys.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 8, 2010)

Gotcha, Captn.

I have to type at least 60 wpm by not looking at the keyboard. Just look at my pathetic post count here and on the other boards. Retarded.

Need to worry less about _typing _and more about breathing air outdoors! lol

On the plus side (for staying inside) I suffer from grass and tree allergies, _so..._


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2010)

Because no one should have to put up with radioactive dirt! 






YouTube Video


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 10, 2010)

where's the powder room?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 10, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video


 
JFC that chick has a face like a bucket of smashed crabs!

We'd call her a BOB FOC (Body off Baywatch, Face off Crimewatch)


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 13, 2010)

Eerie Underwater Graves & Diving For Submerged Skeletons : WebEcoist


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Eerie Underwater Graves & Diving For Submerged Skeletons : WebEcoist









Very cool article and pics, LW.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> JFC that chick has a face like a bucket of smashed crabs!
> 
> We'd call her a BOB FOC (Body off Baywatch, Face off Crimewatch)



Look at her some more. She kinda grows on you.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2011)

Some _sexual napalm_ to revive a dead thread!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 24, 2011)

What is just fantastic about that pic is the fact that her bottoms are sheer.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh? I hadn't noticed.

_What?_ 

Seriously, I just thought those were very cool sunglasses. 

Okay, _seriously _seriously, she just makes me absolutely stupid.

*Rainman:* "Definitely sheer. Definitely."


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Oh? I hadn't noticed.
> 
> _What?_
> 
> ...


 


I usually only look at the boobs.  I was commenting on how this pic make me look elsewhere.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2011)

^ heh 

She's just absolutely cute.






Hope she finds someone decent. Is she still dating the guy who is on her freaking payroll? Wtf? That's pretty sad.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2011)

And that other idiot? The one who used the term "sexual napalm" like it was a bad thing.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Some _sexual napalm_ to revive a dead thread!



Just makes me want to go to the beach. 

In other news...






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Just makes me want to go to the beach.
> 
> In other news...
> 
> ...



I love Slayer. I never figured you for a Slayer kind of guy.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2011)

^ Araya was a respiratory therapist at one time. 

Very interesting fellow. 

Araya explained that he has a "really strong belief system," and  Slayer's words and images will "never interfere with what I believe and  how I feel.... People are not in good shape to where they have to  question their own belief system because of a book or a story somebody  wrote, or a Slayer song."*

Tom Araya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ Araya was a respiratory therapist at one time.
> 
> Very interesting fellow.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I actually already knew that. He has a big ranch in Texas.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 10, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2011)

^ Gotta love Hank. 

In other news...

Ever see "Inside Man"?






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2011)

^ Jesus. I wanted to take a chair to the interviewer's head. 

Well, at least ask him to remove his annoying as #### bracelet.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I usually only look at the boobs.  I was commenting on how this pic make me look elsewhere.



CD, I was trying to be funny. _My bad._


In _other _other news...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

What's up Notbigs?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 14, 2011)

notBigs _ruuuuuule!!!_


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

You would say that notBig Curt.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2011)

^ Yes, I would!  

(notBigs are slow to answer.)

_Meanwhile..._



sprayherup said:


>



ME _WAAAAANT!!!_


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on her while you go lift weights.


----------



## Burr (Feb 26, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ Yes, I would!
> 
> (notBigs are slow to answer.)
> 
> ...



Lot of Woman there


----------



## Curt James (Feb 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I'll keep an eye on her while you go lift weights.



heh  NOT TRUSTING YOU!



Burr said:


> Lot of Woman there



Looks like just the right amount! 

In other news, this never gets old. lol






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

^ That's hilarious, Curt. I've never seen that video.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 5, 2011)

Check this one out...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Mar 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2011)

^ No coffee in this vid, but it's a pretty cool song and some nice "beer goggles" magic! 






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi notBig Curt!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2011)

^^^^ Fixed!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Fixed!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 19, 2011)

Chico and the nipple pincher crew checking in.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Chico and the nipple pincher crew checking in.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, back to the nostalgia jukebox.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (May 9, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2011)

^ Listening And Making Exclamations?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 9, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video



This really raises some question marks Curt, im afraid im going to have to exit CJ's Lounge quietly and disappointed. Feel free to redeem yourself by posting some hot lesbian porn pronto


----------



## Curt James (May 10, 2011)

^ Nice beat, easy to dance to. 

_In other news..._






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2011)

^^^ Related...

*Adele???s ex wants a cut of her royalties*

Posted: May 10, 2011, 6:20 pm ET 

???Rumour Has It??? that Adele???s ex-boyfriend is trying to get a piece of the Brit singer???s success.

According to U.K. paper The Sun, her ex feels that since Adele drew inspiration from their rocky relationship for her hit album ???19,??? he should get a cut of the royalties. 

???For about a week he was calling and was deadly serious about it,??? she told the paper. ???Finally I said, ???Well you made my life hell, so I lived it and now I deserve it.?????? 

The 2008 album earned Adele two Grammys, one for best new artist and another for best pop vocal performance with ???Chasing Pavements.???

Her latest offering, ???21,??? has been No. 1 for six non-consecutive weeks on the Billboard charts.

???He really thought he???d had some input into the creative process by being a p???-,??? Adele said, although there is one thing she???ll give him credit for. ???He made me an adult,??? she tells the paper, ???and put me on the road that I???m traveling.???

From CNN.com


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2011)

And now back to the music...






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

YouTube Video











I _do _like the song, but that is one _reeeeeaaally _odd video.

And they're both lousy shots.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 12, 2011)

Cj's Lounge. There was a Cj's lounge back in the town I used to live in...

brings back memories, I spent more than my share of times in there.

only they'd have stuff like this playing on the juke box, and the beer was served in a can.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

^^^ Nice. 






YouTube Video











And I'm quite familiar with beer in cans.


----------



## IronAddict (May 13, 2011)

It's getting mellow in this here lounge, me likey!....







YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 13, 2011)

1 more, what the hell.  Since I'm riding this wave of groove...







YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 16, 2011)

^ 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

Feelin that jefferson starship. ^

Everytime i hear them i can recall the faint scent of MJ wafting through my parents bedroom door.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

^^^^ 






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd just stop in real quick visit the lounge after a long day, grab a ketel 1 on the rocks, and chill before the game, and ...








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

Very "trippy". 

"Bartender, one for IronAddict, please. And another Coke Zero for me."


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

Recently posted to another thread by IronAddict:






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 18, 2011)

Norm!..... Sorry, wrong place... Curt!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

*The Art Of Pushead*


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 21, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (May 21, 2011)

MAN is it vanilla up in this honky house. Where da weed at?


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> MAN is it vanilla up in this honky house. Where da weed at?



lol here ya go.....






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (May 23, 2011)

Just to show I've a little empathy for the poor saps that thought the world was going to end this past Saturday, I thought I'd dedicate this song to all you unlucky bunglers....







YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> MAN is it vanilla *up in this honky house.* Where da weed at?








YouTube Video











Pleased to meet you. Have a nice day! Fine song, _yesirreebob_.


----------



## IronAddict (May 27, 2011)

It's friday!  Some nice easy tunage for Fri. Morn.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2011)

Saturday now!






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 28, 2011)

_Are _there any towns without a bar? Gtfo. _Seriously?_






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (May 30, 2011)

I thought since it was Curt James Lounge I'd stop by and smell the gay.


----------



## IronAddict (May 31, 2011)

Two, for tuesday.






YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I thought since it was Curt James Lounge I'd stop by and smell the gay.



Inhale deeply, Sally.


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (May 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 1, 2011)

lol at CNR, 

How 'bout some old school Funkadelic...







YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't be fooled, they play more than just Funk.

How 'bout some guitar blues...







YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 1, 2011)

Sticking to the guitar, my best friend....






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^^ Who? Is? _This?_


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 1, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Who? Is? _This?_



IDK? But, I'll buy her a drink. Give me 20 min. and I'll tell you what she had for breakfast, then where we're going for dinner!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Sounds like a plan! 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 3, 2011)

Alway's a great place to visit after a long grueling round of golf. Everything's on tap, all the booze you'd want, and the broads are gorgeous at CJ's. 

Then there's Curt & I...

But I like this tune a lot, so I thought, hey, live version!






YouTube Video











Eddie Hazel, best guitarist never spoken of.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2011)

*Edward Earl "Eddie" Hazel* (April 10, 1950 – December 23, 1992) was a guitarist in early funk music in the United States who played lead guitar with Parliament-Funkadelic. Hazel was a posthumous inductee of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, inducted in 1997 with fifteen other members of Parliament-Funkadelic.

*Biography*

*Early life*

 Born in Brooklyn, New York in 1950, Hazel grew up in Plainfield, New Jersey because his mother, Grace Cook, wanted her son to grow up in an environment without the pressures of drugs and crime that she felt pervaded New York City. Hazel occupied himself from a young age by playing a guitar, given to him as a Christmas present by his older brother. Hazel also sang in church. At age 12, Hazel met Billy "Bass" Nelson, and the pair quickly became close friends and began performing, soon adding drummer Harvey McGee to the mix.
*
Career*

 In 1967, The Parliaments, a Plainfield-based doo wop band headed by George Clinton,  had a hit record with "(I Wanna) Testify." Clinton recruited a backing  band for a tour, hiring Nelson as bassist, who in turn recommended Hazel  as guitarist. Hazel was in Newark, New Jersey  working with George Blackwell and couldn't be reached. After Nelson  returned from the tour, he tried to recruit Hazel. His mother at first  vetoed the idea since Hazel was only seventeen, but Clinton and Nelson  worked together to change her mind.

 In late 1967, The Parliaments went on tour with both Nelson and Hazel. In Philadelphia Hazel met and befriended Tiki Fulwood, who quickly replaced The Parliaments' drummer. Nelson, Hazel and Fulwood became the backbone of Funkadelic,  which was originally the backup band for The Parliaments, only to later  become an independent touring group when legal difficulties forced  Clinton to temporarily abandon the name "Parliaments"
 The switch to Funkadelic was complete with the addition of Tawl Ross and Bernie Worrell (rhythm guitar and keyboards, respectively). _Funkadelic_ (1970), _Free Your Mind... And Your Ass Will Follow_ (1970) and _Maggot Brain_ (1971) were the first three albums, released within two years. All three albums prominently featured Hazel's guitar work.

 The third album's title song, "Maggot Brain", consists of a ten-minute guitar solo  by Hazel. Clinton reportedly told Hazel during the recording session to  imagine he had been told his mother was dead, but then learned that it  was not true. Music critic Greg Tate described it as Funkadelic's _A Love Supreme_. In 2008, Rolling Stone cited this as number 60 on its list of 100 greatest "guitar songs" of all time.

 Nelson and Hazel officially quit Funkadelic  in late 1971 over financial disputes with Clinton, though Hazel  contributed to the group sporadically over the next several years. The  albums _America Eats Its Young_ (1972) and _Cosmic Slop_ (1973) featured only marginal input from Hazel. Instead, Hazel began working with The Temptations (along with Nelson), appearing on _1990_ (1973) and _A Song for You_ (1975).

 For the 1974 Funkadelic album _Standing on the Verge of Getting It On_,  Hazel co-wrote all of the album's songs. On six of those songs the  songwriting credit was in the name of Grace Cook, Hazel's mother. In 1974, Hazel was indicted for assaulting an airline stewardess and an air marshal,[3] along with a drug possession charge. While he was in jail, Clinton recruited Michael Hampton as the new lead guitarist for Parliament-Funkadelic to replace Hazel.

 In the next several years, Hazel appeared occasionally on Parliament-Funkadelic  albums, although his guitar work was rarely featured. One song that  featured Hazel's lead guitar is "Comin' Round the Mountain" on _Hardcore Jollies_ (1976). In 1977, Hazel recorded a "solo" album, _Game, Dames and Guitar Thangs_, with support from other members of Parliament-Funkadelic, including vocals from The Brides of Funkenstein. He was completely absent from _One Nation Under a Groove_  (1978), Funkadelic's most commercially successful album. Hazel made  another prominent appearance in "Man's Best Friend" on the George  Clinton album _Computer Games_ (1982).

 On December 23, 1992, Hazel died from internal bleeding and liver failure. "Maggot Brain" was played at his funeral.
*
Legacy*

 Three collections of unreleased recordings have been released posthumously: The 1994 four-song EP _Jams From the Heart_ (which Rhino Records later added as bonus material to its rerelease of _Game, Dames and Guitar Thangs_), 1994's _Rest in P_ and 2006's _Eddie Hazel At Home_.
 Other recordings by Hazel have appeared on albums by other musicians. Several albums produced by Bill Laswell, including _Funkcronomicon_ (released under the name Axiom Funk, 1995) have featured Hazel's guitar. Bootsy Collins has also incorporated recordings of Hazel in some of his recent releases, for example, "Good Night Eddie" on _Blasters of the Universe_. The band Ween recorded a tribute to him called "A Tear for Eddie" on their album _Chocolate And Cheese_. There is an image of Hazel on the back of Primal Scream's album _Give Out But Don't Give Up_.
 Hazel has been featured on a number of lists of greatest guitarists  of all time. He was 43 on the list of Rolling Stone magazine's 100  Greatest Guitarists Of All Time and was ranked at 88 in a similar list by Uncut Magazine.
*
Discography*


_Game, Dames and Guitar Thangs_ (1977), Warner Bros.
_Jams From the Heart_ (1994), JDC - EP
_Rest in P_ (1994), P-Vine
_At Home (With Family)_ (2006), Eddie Hazel
From *Eddie Hazel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*











YouTube Video










^^^^ From that YouTube's information:

Resurrected by Bill Laswell from the studio cutting room floor, this is  Eddie Hazel at his best.  The liner notes credit Grace Cook as the  guitarist, but as any Funkateer knows, that's Eddie's mom's name, used  to ensure she'd get the royalties.  Bernie Worrell is on keyboards, and  the mix is by Bill Laswell.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 3, 2011)

Yup! Thanks, Curt. That pretty much said it all. 

This is always good lounge music...drink in one hand, broad in the other, hey it's early yet!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2011)

^ Nice.

Hey, although I was a vegetarian for 18 months I strayed back to hamburgers and hotdogs.  Regardless, I'd watch this video over and over while eating my next steak!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 4, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ Nice.
> 
> Hey, although I was a vegetarian for 18 months I strayed back to hamburgers and hotdogs.  Regardless, I'd watch this video over and over while eating my next steak!
> 
> ...





Vida's looking hot as usual all nekkid. oooo la la!

Even though I didn't hear a word she uttered.

But damn, I coulda went all day not seeing that Chinchilla being slammed on the deck like that,  or being clubbed to death.






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jun 4, 2011)

This is more along the lines of what Curt listens to.






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

^ This.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Vida's looking hot as usual all nekkid. oooo la la!
> 
> Even though I didn't hear a word she uttered.
> 
> But damn, *I coulda went all day not seeing that Chinchilla being slammed on the deck like that,  or being clubbed to death.*



True.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 5, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Who? Is? _This?_



Christina Hendricks


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm surprised not to see a little Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Beatles ect in here Curt. 

Whatchya got?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2011)

^ All good choices, but right now I got...






YouTube Video











Will search YouTube tomorrow. Past my bedtime now.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm surprised not to see a little Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Beatles ect in here Curt.
> 
> Whatchya got?



After the billionth time listening to Zepp, this is the only song that  I'd put in the lounge juke box...






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 6, 2011)

Ramstein, Germany been there. Actually landed at the at the base en route to Landstuhl Medical Center. Oooh, to reminisce.

Hardcore, eh? 

Oh, what the hell, somebody needs to be hit by a bottle up in this mug, anyways!...







YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2011)

One of my favorite KMFDM songs:






YouTube Video










And for *BillHicksFan!*

Dire Straits, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Lynyrd Skynyrd, and The Beatles...






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice selection, Curt. You can't go wrong with a lot of their stuff. I was lucky enough to have witnessed the Dire Straits era however the other bands would have been great to have witnessed in their heyday. 
It takes something special to become a band that will _never_ be forgotten.







YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 10, 2011)

Waay cool, guys.

But it's Friday, time to set this party off!

Bar keep, rounds all around, on me!.....






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 14, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've seen that chick in concert many a times with Mrs.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 14, 2011)

I forgot about the sultry sounds and the prowess on the piano of Norah Jones...

Another artist of this generation that makes soothing music.







YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2011)

She's just so damned cute! ^^^^  Uh, Jones, I meant. But, yeah, all of those peeps are cute, too. lol

Hey, seen in the parking lot outside the lounge...



bmw said:


>


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol'd That is 1 cool ass picture^. You can't tell me that doggie doesn't have a lamp on.

And it's definately not his 1st time waiting outside the lounge!

I agree, Norah's very cute. Those female multi talented artists are very Cute!

Hey, Curt! Are you teaching summer school this yr. ?

Cause, if not, I bet you can't wait till next Sept. to hear these redundant stories over.....again






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 16, 2011)

Okaay, I thought, I'd better try to redeem myself after that.

How's this....




YouTube Video











Jiving....






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Are you teaching summer school this yr. ?
> (snip)
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^ I subscribed to that YouTube channel. lol Awesome!

*Not *teaching summer school this year. I'm batting .500 for summer school. Taught the first two years and then two other years of my eight years as a full-time art teacher for the district.

Always a good time and it's typically an abbreviated schedule, but I didn't even apply for a position this year. Nice to relax a bit. One clear perk of teaching.






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ I subscribed to that YouTube channel. lol Awesome!
> 
> *Not *teaching summer school this year. I'm batting .500 for summer school. Taught the first two years and then two other years of my eight years as a full-time art teacher for the district.
> 
> Always a good time and it's typically an abbreviated schedule, but I didn't even apply for a position this year. Nice to relax a bit. One clear perk of teaching.



You know, that makes perfectly good sense! lol

Good man, Teach. Enjoy your much deserved summer vacation, then! 

Woot woot 






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 17, 2011)

How 'bout some old confunkshun....







YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Jun 19, 2011)

RIP Clarence Clemons.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video






RIP LeRoi

I watched him play in person many times over the years.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 20, 2011)

A very sad day in music & in a lot of lives, Rip.






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, I gave my ten. 

Great tunas...haha

Now, before I drive home..........






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 21, 2011)

YouTube Video











God, LeRoi Moore could jam.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 21, 2011)

Some great sounds emanating from the lounge, guys. 

Staying in the jazz genre for the jazz lovers out there, lord knows there ain't that many.

Happy solstice!






YouTube Video












Now for more soothing vocals...






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 21, 2011)

*#41 - 20 minutes and 3 parts worth*






YouTube Video











Jeff and Carter bust loose here:





YouTube Video











Love me some Tim Reynolds:





YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 23, 2011)

YouTube Video











and






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

YouTube Video











Joel Brandwein's work.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Ooo la la, motorcycle girl. I'll make sure you stay hydrated. And when you get hongry, I've got all the tube steak you'll ever need!....








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, she's a cutie. 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jun 29, 2011)

That Tool title made me think of...






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Very nice! 

Now, Crank that juke box all the way up, and make mine a double!...





YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 30, 2011)

What the hell, here's another. Since we're getting budded....






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

Just saw Transformers 3 today. 






YouTube Video











What, Lil Wayne is 5' tall? _

Pretty cool dancing._


----------



## ceazur (Jul 2, 2011)

That niggs 5' tall?


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 5, 2011)

This guy is only 5'2" and he can jam.

Not to one day hope to learn to enunciate.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 6, 2011)

Continuing with my softer side...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

LeVar Burton is five foot, too? 

I'm getting black spandex pants and a giant red cup, dammit.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> This guy is only 5'2" and he can jam.



He can play, what, 82 different instruments? I forget where I read that he played every instrument on one of his songs. Talented freak.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

DAC...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

KMFDM...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

NIN...






YouTube Video


----------



## ceazur (Jul 6, 2011)

NIN is pretty tough


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2011)

ceazur said:


> NIN is pretty tough



Ever hear of this film?

*Trent Reznor in talks for 'Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter'* 

by Jeff Labrecque, March 2011

Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails fame, who made the transformation to Oscar-winning composer with the score for last year’s _The Social Network_, is in talks to join *Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter*.  A spokesperson for 20th Century Fox confirms a report from Badass  Digest that the studio is currently negotiating to lure Reznor aboard,  not only to supply the film’s music, but to play Jack Barts, the vampire  who kills Lincoln’s mother and sets the hero on his path of righteous  vengeance.

From *Trent Reznor in talks for 'Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter' | Inside Movies | EW.com*

And Jowanna Lewis reports... 

 Others reported to be cast include Benjamin Walker, who is best-known for playing Andrew Jackson in the Broadway musical  _Bloody Bloody Andrew Jackson, __The Hurt Locker_’s Anthony Mackie is in talks to join the Tim Burton-produced feature as Will, Lincoln’s best friend, while Dominic Cooper (_Mamma Mia!_, _Tamara Drewe_)   will likely play Honest Abe’s mentor, Henry, who, in the source   material, is also the individual that reveals Lincoln’s true,   vampire-staking story to the book’s narrator.  Mary Elizabeth Winstead (_Scott Pilgrim vs. The World_) has been tapped to play Mary Todd Lincoln.

From *Trent Reznor in Talks for 'Abraham Lincoln' - ScrewPopCulture | ScrewPopCulture*

The film is based on the novel by Seth Grahame-Smith.

More @ *Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> He can play, what, 82 different instruments? I forget where I read that he played every instrument on one of his songs. Talented freak.



I read as a young'n, he can play 26. When he put out his first few albums, he played every instrument, sang lead and background vocals, as well as write, compose, produce and arrange and perform all of his music. Today, he does about 1/2 of the songs by himself, the other 1/2 his band helps. His creations are the best on those albums. 

And his ballads are just great, he says the coolest things to women. Things I still say to women.  

This guys talents gave me the want to play music.

just one of many....





YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Curt James said:


> LeVar Burton is five foot, too?
> 
> I'm getting black spandex pants and a giant red cup, dammit.



Ah, Cameosis. 

Haja, That'd be quite the look, Curt!






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Now we're headed back, waaay back!

Remember this group....?






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 13, 2011)

Before the lounge goes bankrupt, due to economic times.

I gotta post Marvin...






YouTube Video











And for that beanie wearin white boy. You're just a wigger.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 18, 2011)

YouTube Video











About 6 minutes in, Warren breaks bad....


----------



## ceazur (Jul 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice^^^

I like this version too and have this particular Farm Aid concert on my DVR.






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 20, 2011)

D. Matthews...?

I think this is his....crown.







YouTube Video


----------



## ceazur (Jul 21, 2011)

I actually listen to country music. But dave matthews is quite a musician


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jul 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 1, 2011)

And now, a comedy break...





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

And now back to music. How was I ever able to forget the great...






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 6, 2011)

Buckethead Is awesome I saw him with Primus years ago! Great showman


----------



## bmw (Aug 6, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> YouTube Video



I love this one. lolol


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

YouTube Video










          Uploaded by Lunatic77 on Jul 23, 2006        
                No pop stars, no vocal show offs, just the Star Spangled Banner, the cadets, and the US Army Herald Trumpet Corps.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 11, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neat! But, I still say this was the best Nat. Anthem performance ever!..






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 12, 2011)

Gotta set the tone for later today and stay in this mode, cause I'm in a tourny. rhythm & tempo, rhythm & tempo....








YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 12, 2011)

Getting into the grrooove...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

lol  Guess who just discovered mashups? 





YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 21, 2011)

I had you for a MM fan Cur……...


----------



## Curt James (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Aug 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


>



She's so fine, who cares if she hit the building next door!







YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 26, 2011)

One more, again. Different version..Still live...




YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2011)

DAC is the ####ing sh1t. 

Thank you, *Big Pimpin* and *IronAddict *for keeping the lounge jumpin!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> DAC is the ####ing sh1t.
> 
> Thank you, *Big Pimpin* and *IronAddict *for keeping the lounge jumpin!



No sir, that would be because people like myself enjoy alc. and music, and you gotta go somewhere...give me another, and more quarters, too!
99.999% of you heard this track before.....






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Aug 30, 2011)

Curt James's lounge is very nice... if you want to be stabbed in the back by that fool.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 31, 2011)

Slash's solo around 7:10 





YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah..!.bar keep, another round and then again!






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 8, 2011)

An ode to IM & it's family....myself included.






YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Sep 8, 2011)

Curt James is gay. Enough said.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 9, 2011)

Haaaa!






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Curt James is gay. Enough said.



vortrit wants my pen0r.

 Not happening, man. 

_Move on._


----------



## independent (Sep 19, 2011)

What a dull thread. Can we ban Curt too?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

Look in the mirror and I see this bump or tiny bruise on my skull. How do I get zits at nearly fifty, wtf? Thought, "Did I bang my head?"

And then through my superior powers of ADD, I thought, "Hey..."






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> What a dull thread. Can we ban Curt too?



Wait! I have boobs.

(Not _me_, dumbass.)


----------



## independent (Sep 19, 2011)

Curt can stay.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 20, 2011)

While I was drinking at Curt's Lounge, this came up on the tube..






YouTube Video











And this song popped into my head...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Sep 20, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Curt can stay.



*YAY!!!!!!*


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 20, 2011)

Well after all the sign says, Cj's Lounge.

The nerve of people trying to kick you out of your own joint.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is how I feel this morning.....






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 22, 2011)

Not quite Friday, but I'm always down for some fun...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Well after all the sign says, Cj's Lounge.
> 
> The nerve of people trying to *kick you out of your own joint.*



I'm sure it's happened. lol


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I'm sure it's happened. lol



Every week end.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 22, 2011)

smooth hangout


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2011)

I might actually be getting weaker than Curt James  -- got to lift more!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 23, 2011)

*One of the best covers of All Along the Watchtower*






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 23, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> YouTube Video



That version was soothing, nice!


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2011)

I was sent this great version of this great song by this great actor.

Enjoy the awesomeness







YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 13, 2011)

YouTube Video










Staff Sgt. Angie Johnson and Sidewinder, the 571st Air Force Band, 131st  Bomb Wing, Air National Guard. They are deployed as the U.S. Air Forces  Central Command Band. Follow Angie @ facebook: Official Angie Johnson | Facebook
YouTube Channel: www.youtube.com/theangiejmusic
 Twitter: Follow @angiekjohnson





YouTube Video










AFCENT band Sidewinder playing a private concert for my Sq for always  helping get them and their equipment where it needs to go.  This concert  has been the highlight of my tour so far.  A co-worker posted a video  earlier that went viral, this is from the same concert.  
U.S. Air Forces Central Command Band goes viral

Sidewinder is Capt John Arata - officer in charge, keyboards, fiddle;
Technical. Sgt. Kevin Maret - NCO in charge, percussion; 
Technical. Sgt. John Cavanaugh - operations/logistics, bass; 
Technical Sgt. Joseph Castilleja - guitar; 
Staff Sgt. Tobias Callaway - saxophone; 
Staff Sgt. Ransom Miller - trumpet; 
Staff Sgt. Devin LaRue - trombone, guitar, keyboards; 
Staff Sgt. Brian Owens - vocals; 
Staff Sgt. Angie Johnson - vocals; 
Staff Sgt. Sean Navarro - Audio, Trombone.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

YouTube Video










Can you feel it, see it, hear it today?
If you can't, then it doesn't matter anyway
You will never understand it cuz it happens too fast
And it feels so good, it's like walking on glass
It's so cool, it's so hip, it's so right
It's so groovy, it's outta sight
You can touch it, smell it, taste it so sweet
But it makes no difference cuz it knocks you off your feet

You want it all but you can't have it

It's cryin', bleedin', lying on the floor
So you lay down on it and you do it some more
You've got to share it, so you dare it
Then you bare it then you tear it

You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it

It's alive, afraid, a lie, a sin
It's magic, it's tragic, it's a loss, it's a win
It's dark, it's moist, it's a bitter pain
It's sad it happened and it's a shame

You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it

What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?
IT'S IT!

(Instrumental break)

What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?

You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it

IT'S IT!
What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?
IT'S IT!
What is it?...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 3, 2011)

YouTube Video










???And during the few moments that we have left, we want to talk, right down to 
earth, in a language that everybody here can easily understand.??? (Malcolm X)

Look in my eyes, what do you see?
the Cult of Personality
I know your anger, I know your dreams
I've been everything you wanna be ohhh???
I'm the Cult of Personality
Like Mussolini and Kennedy
I'm the Cult of Personality
the Cult of Personality
the Cult of Personality

Neon lights, Nobel Prize
When a leader speaks, the reflection lies
You won't have to follow me
Only you can set me free

I sell the things you need to be
I'm the smiling face of your T.V. ohh???
I'm the Cult of Personality
I exploit you; still you love me
I tell you one and one makes three ohh???
I'm the Cult of Personality
Like Joseph Stalin and Gandhi ohh???
I'm the Cult of Personality
the Cult of Personality
the Cult of Personality

Neon lights, Nobel Prize
When a leader speaks, that leader dies
You won't have to follow me
Only you can set you free

(Guitar solo)

You gave me fortune, you gave me fame
You gave me power in your God's name
I'm every person you need to be ohh???
I'm, the, Cult, of, Per, Son, Al, Ity

I am the Cult of (x8)
Personality

???Ask not what your country can do for you?????? (John F. Kennedy)
???The only thing we have to fear, is fear itself.??? (Franklin D. Roosevelt)


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 3, 2011)

This was  my mothers tune, think she had high hopes for her son,






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 4, 2011)

That was just beautiful!

Music is beautiful!


----------



## Curt James (Nov 4, 2011)

^^^^ It definitely can be!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2011)

*Never a broken man*






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)

YouTube Video

















YouTube Video

















YouTube Video

















YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 16, 2011)

I like this thread, it's very mellow.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I might actually be getting weaker than Curt James  -- got to lift more!



Who let vortrit in? _Is the bouncer off duty?_


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

*Big Pimpin* bringin the tunez! 



SFW said:


> YouTube Video



Nice! Never knew there was an Italian version.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I like this thread



Thanks for visiting. 

Speaking of _mellow..._






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 17, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video











Nesmith's Wiki page says he left his Monkees' contract three years early and had to pay back $150,000 for _each year. _


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Nov 18, 2011)

YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 19, 2011)

I can just imagine you Cur wanking off to the theme song of Banana Splits


----------



## Rednack (Nov 19, 2011)

how about him finger fucking his dunghole to bananna splits...


----------



## Curt James (Nov 19, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I can just imagine (snip)



Why am I not surprised that... _you _would spend your free time imagining men masturbate?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Why am I not surprised that... _you _would spend your free time imagining men masturbate?



Only you my queer, you do look like the Judas Priest guy, he is queer as well, as in take it up the ass queer.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 22, 2011)

YouTube Video

















YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

It's been a while since my last visit to the lounge,






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I thought I was the only person who remembered the Banana splits.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

-phuuquin computer meant this one..






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

just a bit melancholy...






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 18, 2011)

Which every boy group aspires to be.






YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 18, 2011)

Again, these guys were the bomb back in the day...






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 21, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video












AKA Teenage Wasteland






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone remember Jaleel White?

Then...










Now.

White stood in for Cee-Lo "What does John Lennon know anyway?" Green in the following video.






YouTube Video











From Wikipedia:

The music video features Jaleel White performing as Cee-Lo Green, as Green was unavilable for filming at the time. The video features White leaving his girlfriend (Tanya Chisholm), and claiming to feel like the bad guy for doing so. He is subsequently surrounded by a group of girls in the street, who begin dancing alongside him and performing the song.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 24, 2012)

*April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen*






YouTube Video










Video from *"The Nature of the Beast"*.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 25, 2012)

I love these CJ attention whore threads.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 25, 2012)

How about this cover?






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 26, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 26, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> *How about this cover?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 26, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 26, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 26, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 26, 2012)

How about this one?






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 26, 2012)

^^^Bad ass


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 26, 2012)

Strippers love this one...and one badass guitar riff!






YouTube Video


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 26, 2012)

Great gym tune....






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 27, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> YouTube Video








YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Feb 27, 2012)

Some good tunes up in this place...


----------



## squigader (Feb 27, 2012)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone was a child of the 60s....!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^^ lol Watched their TV show which ran from 1966 to 1968.

*The Monkees (TV Series 1966–1968) - IMDb*

Would have been four to six years old. Remember sending off for an LP by sending off box tops from some cereal.


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 27, 2012)

Another great gym tune (ear buds LOUD) and probally one of the best tool songs. The drums are just well...ridiculous (especially from 5:30 on)






YouTube Video











And for anyone that cares heres a vid of a guy trying to hang. He olds up but at that 5:30 mark...well.






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2012)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^ rite on!! Saw these guys at Lollapalooza...Les plays a sick bass!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2012)

I saw them at lollapalooza myself back in '92 along with Ministry, Ice Cube and the Chili Peppers.  Good times!


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 28, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I saw them at lollapalooza myself back in '92 along with Ministry, Ice Cube and the Chili Peppers.  Good times!



A couple of goodies from Ministry....probally the loudest show I've ever been to (electric factory,philly). Tons of hot, tattooed, freak ass chics...






YouTube Video











Heres  a cover of the song played in Blow





YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 28, 2012)

Ministry came on stage at dusk and we had the best fucking pit ever!  Bodies and shoes were going 10' up in the air....fucking epic.  Some of the Chili Peppers were on the roof of the Lakewood Amphitheater looking down watching the pit.  Amazing!


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah man, I think that was the 2nd lollapolooza, it was a long time ago, I think Pearl Jam headlined 1st. I may be wrong but I know we are dating ourselves being ther(20  years ago).


----------



## vortrit (Feb 29, 2012)

Is this the Curt James is a little bitch thread? Well, of course, he's a little bitch in every thread.... But!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> Yeah man, I think that was the 2nd lollapolooza, it was a long time ago, I think Pearl Jam headlined 1st. I may be wrong but I know we are dating ourselves being ther*(20  years ago).*



Time flies. 

It doesn't seem like twenty years!

*List of Lollapalooza lineups by year - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## fitter420 (Feb 29, 2012)

Good newer band






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

^^^^ 
*Silversun Pickups 

Silversun Pickups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Feb 29, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Feb 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ lol Watched their TV show which ran from 1966 to 1968.
> 
> *The Monkees (TV Series 1966–1968) - IMDb*
> 
> Would have been four to six years old. Remember sending off for an LP by sending off box tops from some cereal.



Shame about what happened! He was too young IMO.


----------



## squigader (Feb 29, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> YouTube Video



You forgot 




YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 2, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 2, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 2, 2012)

And now the modern day Mozart.....







YouTube Video


----------



## squigader (Mar 16, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> YouTube Video



Liked this one quite a bit... never heard of it before. *Yes* is also a classic ... shame they took that video down.

Prince (or is he still "The Artist Formerly Known As"?) though... never liked his music. Love classic funk, R&B, soul... but never got him. I really should, but just don't


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

Ministry - Discography (1983 - 2007) Industrial Metal (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

Ministry and Co-Conspirators - Cover Up (2008, FLAC) (download torrent) - TPB

sick version of radar love. best ever. black betty is on here too.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 17, 2012)

^^^ Good Stuff!^^^


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2012)

^^^ true story.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 17, 2012)

squigader said:


> Liked this one quite a bit... never heard of it before. *Yes* is also a classic ... shame they took that video down.
> 
> Prince (or is he still "The Artist Formerly Known As"?) though... never liked his music. Love classic funk, R&B, soul... but never got him. I really should, but just don't



Nice! Yeah, I watched that Yes video a couple of times on here before they took it down, those bastads! These music threads make me go waay back and revisit good music, I applaud these threads.

It's Prince again, he changed his name because he was trying to get out of his record contract, which was trying to take advantage of him.

The reason I say Prince is the modern day Mozart is cause he taught himself to play a boatload of instruments, as well as, write, compose, produce, arrange and perform all of his own music. And just like Mozart his talents went unappreciated until after his death, I'm just acknowledging his talents. 

But unlike Mozart this guy can sing & dance his ass off!


----------



## squigader (Mar 17, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> And just like Mozart his talents went unappreciated until after his death



He's got talent, no doubt. But he's still alive and making music I thought?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 17, 2012)

squigader said:


> He's got talent, no doubt. But he's still alive and making music I thought?



Yes.  But I was referring to the unappreciated part.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Blockhead - The Music Scene - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

Enter Sandman - Metallica - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> The reason I say *Prince is the modern day Mozart is cause he taught himself to play a boatload of instruments, as well as, write, compose, produce, arrange and perform all of his own music.*



Maybe my high school music teacher told me that.  How old is Prince?

(Googles)

Born June 7, 1958 which puts him at 53. 

His first two albums were released before I graduated high school, though he's only three years older than I am. So it _could_ have been my music teacher who told me that!


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll have another round here at CJ's.. Bartender set em up


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

Or for those imbibing drinks a bit stronger...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Maybe my high school music teacher told me that.  How old is Prince?
> 
> (Googles)
> 
> ...



See that. like minds, man.....lol


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

And how about some drinkin' music with that ?

Rainbow - Blues & Beethoven (Live, 80's) - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^^ Listening now...

Here's the only drinking song that I can think of at the moment:

George Thorogood And The Destroyers - I Drink Alone - YouTube

Oh, _hold on._

Tom T Hall (I Like Beer) - YouTube



Going to lean on Google here.

*The Big Rock Candy Mountain/Barstool Mountain Top 100 Drinking Songs*

*1.* _One Scotch, One Bourbon, One Beer _- Amos Milburn
*2.* _Don't Come Home A Drinkin'(With Lovin' On Your Mind)_ - Loretta Lynn
*3.* _Whiskey In the Jar _- Traditional
*4.* _Drinkin' Wine Spo-Dee-O-Dee _- Various
*5.* _White Lightnin'_- George Jones
*6.* _Don't Take My Whiskey Away From Me _- Wynonie Harris
*7.* _Quiet Whiskey_ - Wynonie Harris
*8.* _Streams of Whiskey _- Pogues
*9.* _There Stands the Glass _- Webb Pierce
*10.* _The Piano Has Been Drinking(Not Me)_ - Tom Waits
*11.* _Little Ole Wine Drinker Me _- Dean Martin
*12.* _Chug A Lug _- Roger Miller
*13.* _Here Comes A Regular _- The Replacements
*14.* _Barstool Mountain _- Johnny Paycheck/Moe Bandy
*15.* _The Bottle _- Gil Scott Heron
*16.* _One More For My Baby(And One More For the Road)_ - Frank Sinatra
*17.* _There's A Tear in My Beer _- Hank Williams
*18.* _I Gotta Get Drunk _- Willie Nelson
*19.* _What's the Use of Getting Sober (When You're Gonna Get Drunk Again)_- Louis Jordan
*20.* _I Aint Drunk _- Jimmy Liggins
*21.* _Tequila_ - The Champs
*22.* _Pass The Booze _- Ernest Tubb
*23.* _Bloodshot Eyes _- Wynonie Harris
*24.* _What's Made Milwaukee Famous(Has Made A Loser Out Of Me)_ - Jerry Lee Lewis
*25.* _Bubbles In My Beer _- Bob Wills
*26.* _Intoxicated Man _- Serge Gainsbourg
*27.* _Rye Whiskey _- Various/Tex Ritter
*28.* _A Six Pack To Go _- Hank Thompson
*29.* _Gin and Juice _- Snoop Dogg/The Gourds
*30.* _Tonight the Bottle Let Me Down _- Merle Haggard
*31.* _Drunk_ - Jimmy Liggins
*32.* _In Heaven There Is No Beer _- Traditional
*33.* _Cigareets and Whiskey and Wild Wild Women _- Various/Buck Owens
*34.* _Hey Bartender _- Floyd Dixon
*35.* _Gin House Blues _- Nina Simone
*36.* _Let Me Go Home Whiskey _- Amos Milburn
*37.* _Rhythm and Booze _- Corky Jones(Buck Owens)
*38.* _Who Drank My Beer (While I Was In the Rear)_ - Various/Dave Bartholomew
*39.* _Whiskey You're the Devil _- Traditional/Clancy Brothers
*40.* _Bloody Mary Morning _- Willie Nelson
*41.* _If Drinking Don't Kill Me _- George Jones
*42.* _One Mint Julep _- trad/sarah vaughan
*43.* _Fifteen Beers _- Johnny Paycheck
*44.* _Sloppy Drunk _- Jimmy Rogers
*45.* _Sally MacLennane _- Pogues
*46.* _I Got Juiced _- Jimmy McCracklin
*47.* _I Like Beer _- Tom T. Hall
*48.* _Whiskey Do Your Stuff _- Louis Jordan
*49.* _Wine Women and Whiskey_ - Papa Lightfoot
*50.* _Who Threw the Whiskey In The Well _- Wynonie Harris
*51.* _Swinging Doors _- Merle Haggard
*52.* _Let's Go Get Stoned _- Ray Charles
*53.* _On Tap, In The Can, Or In the Bottle _- Hank Thompson
*54.* _Wine Wine Wine _- Floyd Dixon
*55.* _Two Six Packs _- Away Dave Dudley
*56.* _Whiskey River _- Willie Nelson
*57.* _Mountain Dew _- Trad
*58.* _Bad Bad Whiskey _- Amos Milburn
*59.* _I Think I'll Just Stay Here And Drink _- Merle Haggard
*60.* _Misery and Gin _- Merle Haggard
*61.* _Pop A Top _- Jim Ed Brown
*62.* _Pabst Blue Ribbon _- Untamed Youth
*63.* _Roadhouse Blues _- The Doors
*64.* _Six Pack _- Black Flag
*65.* _She Said _- Hazil Adkins
*66.* _Whiskey Heaven _- Fats Domino
*67.* _Booze Party _- Three Aces and A Joker
*68.* _Give Me A Red Hot Mama and An Ice Cold Beer _- Smiley Maxdon
*69.* _The Whiskey Makes You Sweeter _- Laura Cantrell
*70.* _Day Drinkin' _- Dave Dudley and Tom T. Hall
*71.* _Margaritaville_ - Jimmy Buffet
*72.* _Rum and Coke _- Professor Longhair
*73.* _When I'm Drinking _- Champion Jack Dupree
*74.* _Dim Lights, Thick Smoke And Loud Loud Music _- Various/Vern Gosdin
*75.* _She's Acting Single, I'm Drinking Doubles _- Gary Stewart
*76.* _Whiskey Bottle _- Uncle Tupelo
*77.* _I'm at Home Getting Hammered(While She's Out Getting Nailed)_ - Banjo and Sullivan
*78.* _Jack Daniels If You Please _- David Allen Coe
*79.* _Gonna Drink Milwaukee _- Dry Charlie Walker
*80.* _Last Night _- The Mar-Keys
*81.* _Looped_ - Calvin Bose
*82.* _My Baby Got Drunk _- Paul "Wine" Jones
*83.* _Good Old Mountain Dew _- Grandpa Jones
*84.* _Let's Get Drunk Again _- Bo Carter
*85.* _Hangover Tavern _-Hank Thompson
*86.* _One Shot _- Mono Men
*87.* _The King Is Gone _- George Jones
*88.* _I Got Loaded _- Peppermint Harris
*89.* _What A Way To Die _- Pleasure Seekers
*90.* _It Was The Whiskey Talkin' (Not Me)_ - Jerry Lee Lewis
*91.* _Kiss Me I'm Shitfaced _- Dropkick Murphys
*92.* _Alligator Wine _- Screaming Jay Hawkins
*93.* _Wasted_ - Black Flag
*94.* _Two More Bottles of Wine _- Delbert McClinton
*95.* _Little Streams of Whiskey(The Dying Hobo)_ - Traditional
*96.* _The Wild Rover _- Traditional
*97.* _Blues Plus Booze _- Stonewall Jackson
*98.* _Stomp Them Grapes _- Mel Tillis
*99.* _Too Drunk to Fuck _- Dead Kennedys
*100.* _Green Beer _- Scrawl


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey! now were talkin....But for all you kats that don't imbibe, here at CJ's lounge there's always room for you...next door!  

But we have a little strollin' music for you....

Johnny Kemp - Just Got Paid - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Apr 6, 2012)

Van Halen - Take Your Whiskey Home - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Hey! now were talkin....But for all you kats that don't imbibe, here at CJ's lounge there's always room for you...next door!
> 
> But we have a little strollin' music for you....
> 
> Johnny Kemp - Just Got Paid - YouTube



Johnny Kemp with fans...


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Van Halen - Take Your Whiskey Home - YouTube



Released in 1980, the year I graduated from high school, "Women and Children First" reached 55 on the Billboard Hot 100.

Van Halen - Women and Children First - And The Cradle Will Rock - YouTube

Van Halen - Women and Children First - Everybody Wants Some!! - YouTube

Van Halen - Women and Children First - In A Simple Rhyme - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Very cool, guys.  Here's somemore old school rock n roll....

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name (Flight 666) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 7, 2012)

I can't help but notice the lack of snatch here at CJ's... Don't get me wrong , the music , drinks , and company of you fine chaps is lovely but...... Where da white women at


----------



## Curt James (Apr 7, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I can't help but notice the lack of snatch here at CJ's... Don't get me wrong , the music , drinks , and company of you fine chaps is lovely but...... *Where da white women at*



They're here. _They're here!_

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...s-thread-something-we-can-all-get-behind.html*
*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/115501-i-like-them-busty.html*


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 7, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I can't help but notice the lack of snatch here at CJ's... Don't get me wrong , the music , drinks , and company of you fine chaps is lovely but...... Where da white women at



Good question, I was asking myself that all night. So, as mike tyson once said, I faded into bolivia!

So, saturday morning i say...It's a tragedy to me, to see, the dream is over....Remember these guys? ROFLMAO

Milli Vanilli- Girl, I'm gonna Miss You - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 13, 2012)

Another friday and its raining here in So Cal, so I'm making lemonade....After my WO, its on....

Rainy Day, Dream Away (extended) - Jimi Hendrix - YouTube


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 13, 2012)

Pour us another round CJ... Hell it's Friday let's get shit hammered. Anybody got any blow? Lay a few out... Fuck it, let's all do one.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Anybody got any blow? Lay a few out... Fuck it, let's all do one.




Blow - I can't feel my face! - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 13, 2012)

Ek Shaneesh - Das Racist - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Apr 25, 2012)

Cheech and Chong " Dave's not here" - YouTube

Cheech & Chong - Basketball Jones - YouTube

Cheech and Chong "Acapulco Gold" - YouTube

Cheech & Chong - Earache My Eye - YouTube

Cheech & Chong "Potsmokers Answering Machine Message" - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Rockin' in the Free World (Philly '09) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter / Star Spangled Banner (Philly '09) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Black (Philly '09) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Small Town (Philly '09) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 26, 2012)

Live in Philadelphia 10/31/09 - YouTube

The last concert before they tore the Spectrum down in Philly.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

Nicki Minaj - Starships (Explicit) - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 28, 2012)

Saw the door was open, so I walked on in...

Incubus - You Will Be A Hot Dancer - (Enjoy Incubus version) - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2012)

Prince - The Glory Years (Documentary) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 26, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Black (Sao Paulo '05) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 26, 2012)

Green Day - Brain Stew/Jaded [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 26, 2012)

Seven Mary Three - Cumbersome (Video)- YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 26, 2012)

Clint Black - State of Mind (with harmonica solo) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 26, 2012)

Travis Tritt - "It's a Great Day to be Alive" Live at The Grand Ole Opry - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 26, 2012)

Alan Jackson - Drive (For Daddy Gene) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 26, 2012)

Dave Matthews Band - (All 13 minutes) National Anthem_All Along the Watchtower - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 26, 2012)

Warren Haynes starts breaks fucking bad starting around 6:15   

Dave Matthews band and Warren Haynes - Cortez the killer - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

Local H - Bound For The Floor - YouTube


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 9, 2012)

Who's the blow?? Where are the trannys??


----------



## Watson (Jul 9, 2012)

Premature Ejaculation Solutions- How To Stop Premature Ejaculation - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2012)

prince a case of you - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 9, 2012)

^  A Joni Mitchell classic, but the live version of this is my fav.

http://youtu.be/95gP_CL9wO8


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2012)

Warren Zevon Lawyers, Guns and Money - YouTube

Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London - YouTube

Warren Zevon - My Shit's Fucked Up - YouTube

Warren Zevon - Splendid Isolation - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

*Lianne La Havas Performs 'No Room' in AP Studio*

Lianne La Havas Performs 'No Room' in AP Studio - YouTube

Published on Aug 7, 2012 by AssociatedPress
U.K. newcomer Lianne La Havas, who releases her debut album "Is Your Love Big Enough?" in the U.S. this week, performs the song "No Room for Doubt" from the album at The Associated Press' New York studio.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

*Lianne La Havas | Official Website | Is Your Love Big Enough?
*
Lianne La Havas | Forget (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

I want to talk with this girl's grandma if she's single. 

Lianne La Havas | Is Your Love Big Enough? (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

*Lianne La Havas* (born 23 August 1989) is an English folkand soul singer, songwriter and multi-instrumentalist. On 5 December 2011, the BBC announced that she had been nominated for the BBC's Sound of 2012 poll.

La Havas was born in London, England to a Greek father and Jamaican mother. She was raised in Tooting and Streatham, spending the majority of her time with her grandparents, following her parents' separation as a child. 

La Havas' cites her parents' diverse musical tastes as having the biggest influence on her music. She began singing at seven. Her mother played Jill Scott and Mary J. Blige, while her father, an accomplished multi-instrumentalist, taught her the basics of guitar and piano. Lianne wrote her first song at the age of 11 but did not learn to play the guitar until she was 18 years old. At 18, Lianne began attending Norbury Manor Business and Enterprise College for Girls in Croydon, where she studied art and planned to take her A-Levels in art foundation. However, she left college and decided to pursue a career in music full-time.[SUP]

While attending sixth-form in Croydon, a friend of La Havas', singer and songwriter Allan Rose, (who attended the Brit School) introduced her to other musicians who assisted La Havas in the recording of her first demos. Through that same friend, La Havas was also introduced to British singer, Paloma Faith; she later sang backing vocals on tour for Faith. La Havas was co-writer and performer in 'The Paris Parade' alongside Christian Pinchbeck (who designed the artwork for _Lost & Found_) and also is now part of the duo 'Elephant' (Memphis Industries). They had a short career but it began La Havas' career in commercial music. In 2010, Lianne signed to Warner Bros. Records, spending two years developing her songwriting skills before releasing music publicly.

Her first EP _Lost & Found_ was released on 21 October 2011 on the Labour of Love label and featured Willy Mason on the opening track, "No Room For Doubt". That same month, La Havas released a live EP, Live From LA, which was made available for free download on her website. La Havas made her television debut on 21 October 2011, broadcast of BBC Two's _Later... with Jools Holland_, a program that also featured Wisconsin folk band Bon Iver. Following her appearance on Later... with Jools Holland, it was announced on 25 October 2011 that La Havas would be the supporting act for Bon Iver's December 2011 North American tour. Her official debut single, "Lost & Found" was released in the UK on 30 April 2012, and her debut album, _Is Your Love Big Enough?_ was released on 9 July 2012 in the UK on Warner Brothers.

More @ *Lianne La Havas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
[/SUP]


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

Lianne La Havas | Tease Me (Live at the Servants Jazz Quarters) - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 7, 2012)

Lianne La Havas - Full Concert (6Music 10th Anniversary, 2012) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 8, 2012)

Dave Matthews Band - Two Step (Live in Central Park) - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Aug 8, 2012)

Dave Matthews Band #41 Live - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2012)

Joan Jett - Do You Wanna Touch Me (Oh Yeah) in Houston, TX - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Sep 3, 2012)

Minions - Banana 14:20 mins - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Sep 5, 2012)

*Top 300 Dubstep Drops 4 Hours 20 Minutes 420 Compilation Of The Year*

Top 300 Dubstep Drops 4 Hours 20 Minutes 420 Compilation Of The Year - YouTube

Published on Apr 10, 2012 by EasyDubstepSoftware

Top 300 Dubstep Drops 4 Hours 20 Minutes 420 Compilation Of The Year


----------



## Curt James (Sep 7, 2012)

Jay-z and Kanye West ft. Frank Ocean - No Church in the Wild Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Sep 11, 2012)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers On being inducted into the Hall of Fame
*
Red Hot Chili Peppers On being inducted into the Hall of Fam - YouTube

Published on Apr 16, 2012 by RollingStone
"The Hall of Fame is something I never paid much attention to, but I came a couple years ago to it and it felt like a really beautiful thing, a celebration of our culture and something that's a really integral part of growing up in the world today," Red Hot Chili Peppers bassist Flea told Rolling Stone backstage at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame on the night of his band's induction. "It means a lot to me to be a part of it." Adds Anthony Kiedis, "We're not really done creating...It's nice to be acknowledged, but we've got work to do."
Interview by Patrick Doyle, video by Eric Helton


----------



## Curt James (Sep 11, 2012)

*ZZ Top On what they learned from Freddie King

ZZ Top On what they learned from Freddie King - YouTube

*Published on Apr 16, 2012 by RollingStone
"It's such an awe-inspiring moment. It's such a cool event," ZZ Top guitarist Billy Gibbons says of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction ceremony. "We came to pay tribute to Freddie [King] on a number of levels and a number of reasons," he says. "We have a long standing history of, first of all, loving the music he was doing, and later, the surprise was getting to be friends and having him mentor and teach us a few things."
Interview by Patrick Doyle, video by Eric Helton
*
*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

The Who - Baba O'Riley - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Nov 9, 2012)

PSY - GANGNAM STYLE (


----------



## Curt James (Jan 5, 2013)

Heart - Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin - Kennedy Center Honors - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 5, 2013)

^^^^ Heart - Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin - Kennedy Center Honors 



There have been some mighty horrible renditions of *Led Zeppelin*?s _Stairway To Heaven_, but when Nancy and Ann Wilson of *Heart* performed the song in front of the three remaining members of the legendary British rock band at the Kennedy Center Honors ceremony on Dec. 2, it made Robert Plant cry tears of joy.
(The band was being honoured by President Barack Obama alongside David Letterman and Dustin Hoffman.)
Watch it and understand why. When the choir kicks in and Ann Wilson wails Plant?s famous ?And as we wind on down the road?? you might shed a tear or two yourself.

More @ *Heart plays Led Zeppelin’s Stairway To Heaven, makes Robert Plant cry | Vancouver Sun*


----------



## Bowden (Jan 5, 2013)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Heart - Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin - Kennedy Center Honors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing.
That was frickin great.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 5, 2013)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ Heart - Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin - Kennedy Center Honors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome thanks for sharing Curt!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 21, 2013)

Pearl Jam - Chloe Dancer & Crown Of Thorns Toronto 2011 COMPLETE & SDB - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 21, 2013)

Roger Waters & Eddie Vedder - Comfortably Numb - 12-12-12 Sandy Relief Concert at MSG - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Feb 4, 2013)

buckcherry all lit up - YouTube


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 4, 2013)

Brodinski DJ set at House Of Vans x Boiler Room Berlin - YouTube


----------

